# Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement



## phila_delphia (12. Februar 2015)

*Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



> Unfortunately GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking. Overclocking is by no means a trivial feature, and depends on thoughtful design of thermal, electrical, and other considerations. By overclocking a notebook, a user risks serious damage to the system that could result in non-functional systems, reduced notebook life, or many other effects.
> There was a bug introduced into our drivers which enabled some systems to overclock. This was fixed in a recent update. Our intent was not to remove features from GeForce notebooks, but rather to safeguard systems from operating outside design limits.



Mit diesen Worten beantwortet nVidia "Custom Care" Mitarbeiter ManuelG die Frage danach weshalb bei den jüngsten nVidida treiber das (ohnehin geringe Standard) OC für Notebooks deaktiviert wurden. Verantwortlich sei demnach ein "bug" der (offensichtlich jahrelang) übersehen wurde. Dieser "bug" sei mit den neuesten treibern behoben. Verständlicherweise sind zahlreiche Notebookuser wenig über diese Nachricht erfreut.

Grüße

phila


Quelle: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...king-with-347-09-347-25/post/4458903/#4458903


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

It's not a bug, it's a feature 
Und dieses Feature wurde ja jetzt wohl leider gestrichen


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Die hätten mal lieber was zur GTX970 sagen sollen...


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Amon schrieb:


> Die hätten mal lieber was zur GTX970 sagen sollen...



Nun, wenn sie derart "Konstruktives" zu sagen haben wie zum OC auf notebooks, dann können sie meinetwegen auch gleich ruhig sein...

Grüße

phila


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ganz ehrlich, Laptop OC?  Was bringt das bei nem wo die CPU eh nicht so stark wie auf nem Desktop sein kann.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, Laptop OC?  Was bringt das bei nem wo die CPU eh nicht so stark wie auf nem Desktop sein kann.



??? Ich glaube ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die meisten Spiele CPU limitiert sind. Daher ist das übertakten der GPU schon von Vorteil.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Meine letzte Karte brachte dadurch 30% mehr Leisung in GPU limitierten Spielen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

OC auf Notebook ist für mich sowieso keine Option, habe und würde ich nie machen, die Kühllösungen sind mit den eingebauten Hardware auch so schon mehr als genug beschäftigt, wenn nicht sogar zu sagen oft überlastet.
Ich würde bei Notebooks eher ein Programm für gut befinden, das alle Volt-Einstellungen aller Komponenten senken kann.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7177138 schrieb:
			
		

> OC auf Notebook ist für mich sowieso keine Option, habe und würde ich nie machen, die Kühllösungen sind mit den eingebauten Hardware auch so schon mehr als genug beschäftigt, wenn nicht sogar zu sagen oft überlastet.
> Ich würde bei Notebooks eher ein Programm für gut befinden, das alle Volt-Einstellungen aller Komponenten senken kann.



Klar. Da hat jeder andere Ansichten. Wenn ich ohne größeres Risiko aus einem dafür ausgelegten DTR Notebook kostenlos mehr Leistung herausholen kann, dann mach ich das gerne. Je Näher sich mobile und Desktopkarten kommen - was gerade bei der letzten Generation von nVidia-Karten der Fall war - desto besser stehen die Chancen dafür.

Grüße

phila


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Klar. Da hat jeder andere Ansichten. Wenn ich ohne größeres Risiko aus einem dafür ausgelegten DTR Notebook *kostenlos* mehr Leistung herausholen kann, dann mach ich das gerne.


 Und genau das ist eine Sünde wider den HERRN Jen-Hsun Huang - wenn du 50 MHz mehr haben willst, dann wirst du ab sofort gefälligst dafür bezahlen!


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Mittlerweile gibt es Statements von "svl7" und "Prema" zwei echten Größen in der mobilen GPU Modding Community. Beide kommen in etwas zum selben Ergebnis. Trotzdem bieten beide auch eigene, interessante Einsichten:



> First of all - I don't think an online petition will change anything, at all. I'm absolutely convinced Nvidia gave this some thorough thoughts in advance.  As always, the "official" statement is very Nvidia-like. It's deceptive, twists the through and most likely is even an utter lie (for some parts).
> 
> "GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking."
> That statement is wrong in so many ways. E.g. Asus even provides software OC support for its G-series notebooks. MSI (until very recently) stated overclocking headroom as one of the features of their high-end mobile devices. Nvidia having the guts to say that all notebooks that have a green GPU inside aren't "designed" for overclocking is a pathetic effort to blame OEMs in general and distract from the fact that it indeed works incredibly well on many higher-end systems.
> ...


Quelle: NVIDIA officially states they cut overclocking from mobile GPU's...  - Page 2




> NVIDIA simply decided to "cover their tracks" with the 374 driver...
> 
> Reason OC is disabled for Mobile Maxwell is that the cards throttled about 20% right out of the box in about one third of systems even when the systems where running very cool. Since this is a sue-able defect in markets like Europe (i.e. not as advertised) they had to tackle it before it became a public topic.
> 
> ...


Quelle: NVIDIA officially states they cut overclocking from mobile GPU's...  - Page 3


Grüße

phila


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Nun, wenn sie derart "Konstruktives" zu sagen haben wie zum OC auf notebooks, dann können sie meinetwegen auch gleich ruhig sein...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> phila



Ich weiß nicht was du am Statement nicht verstanden hast? Es wird doch eindeutig geschrieben warum und weshalb. Wenn NV den Schritt macht, empfinde ich das als okay bei Notebooks solange das bei Grakas weiterhin bestehen bleibt. Notebook habe ich auch primär nicht zum Daddeln und Kompromisse muss man da eh eingehen. Von daher...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Übersetzt bitte wer die englischen Texte, Google Translate bringst irgendwie nicht, klingt wie von einem Ausländer übersetzt der bereits eine Woche im Land ist 
Und nein, nicht alle haben das englisch-DLC erworben


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7177400 schrieb:
			
		

> Übersetzt bitte wer die englischen Texte, Google Translate bringst irgendwie nicht, klingt wie von einem Ausländer übersetzt der bereits eine Woche im Land ist
> Und nein, nicht alle haben das englisch-DLC erworben



Der erste ist zu lang... Im zweiten wird Nvidia vorgeworfen, dass die 970m Karten zu früh throtteln (auch bei guter Kühlung), weil sie ins TDP Limit rein rennen. Um das zu verhindern hat NVidia jetzt diesen Treiber veröffentlicht, der die TDP bei den mobile Maxwell Karten um 20% erhöht. Da die Notebooks aber für 20% weniger TDP entwickelt wurden und man irgendwie vertuschen will das man mal wieder ******* gebaut hat, schaltet man als ausgleich die OC-Möglichkeiten ab und baut so halt größere *******...


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du am Statement nicht verstanden hast? Es wird doch eindeutig geschrieben warum und weshalb. Wenn NV den Schritt macht, empfinde ich das als okay bei Notebooks solange das bei Grakas weiterhin bestehen bleibt. Notebook habe ich auch primär nicht zum Daddeln und Kompromisse muss man da eh eingehen. Von daher...



Hi! Ich sagte glaube ich  nichts davon, dass ich das Statement nicht verstanden habe. Es geht eher darum, dass das Statement nicht so ganz der Wahrheit enspricht. Ich weiß nicht wie lange man Notebook Grafikkarten schon übertakten kann. Aber sicher mehr als 6 Jahre. Erst mit der vorletzten Generation wurde die OC Kapazität gedrosselt und zwar auf exakt 135mhz. Das war ein Absichtlicher Schirtt. Nun wird das Feature ganz beschnitten - mit der Begründung das sei ein "bug" gewesen, der (jahrelang???) nicht bemerkt worden sein. Tut mir leid. Aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht konstruktiv. Da wäre NV lieber still geblieben.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Ich kann auch nicht das ganze Statement von svl7 wiedergeben, die Kerninhalte aber schon.Z
-Zunächst spricht er davon, dass geiwsse Notebooks bis vor kurzem speziell mit OC Fähigkeit beworben wurden.
-Dann berichtet er darüber, wie eng die mobilen Chips mitterweile mit den Desktopkarten verwand sind und dass ihm - obwohl er seit Jahren vMod schreibt und damit übertaktet - noch nich eine Karte abgeraucht sei. Was unter anderem daran liegt, dass die mobilen Chips trotz der engen Verwandtschaft mit DT Karten mit deutlich weniger Spannung betrieben werden.
-Dann geht er darauf ein, dass das OC von mobilen GPU seit vielen jahren möglich ist und daher kein Bug sein kann.
-Schließlcih redet er davon, wie schade es ist, dass nVidia gerade so wenig Konkurrenz hat.
-Abschließend macht er sich darüber lustig, dass die ganze Features immer mit dem Verweis auf die "Sicherheit" gestrichen werden.

P.P.S.: In Premas Text geht es auch noch darum, dass die OC Beschränkung ganz klar finanzielle Hintergründe hat. Denn wer will schon für teures Geld eine zukünftige 980MX kaufen wenn er aus seiner 980m schon jetzt gratis genau die selbst Leistung kitzeln kann.

P.P.P.S: Echt OT und acuh ziemlich alt, aber ich mußte so lachen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOVjZqC1AE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bljad (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ach dazu können sie sich äußern aber zur 970 nicht?
NVIDIA soll einfach die Backen halten, lächerlicher Haufen.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Bljad schrieb:


> Ach dazu können sie sich äußern aber zur 970 nicht?
> NVIDIA soll einfach die Backen halten, lächerlicher Haufen.



Ja, man kann es als geringen Erfolg sehen, dass nVidia überhaupt Stellung bezogen hat. Sie Art und Weise jedoch ist tatsächlich von der Sorte, dass ein Schweigen fast genau so hilfreich gewesen wäre.

Grüße

phila


----------



## alfalfa (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Welcher Treiber ist der letzte (und somit aktuellste), den ich für meine GT 540M nehmen kann, der noch die OC-Funktion bietet?
Das bringt bei der GPU nämlich einiges und das möchte ich nicht verschenken...


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7177138 schrieb:
			
		

> OC auf Notebook ist für mich sowieso keine Option, habe und würde ich nie machen, die Kühllösungen sind mit den eingebauten Hardware auch so schon mehr als genug beschäftigt, wenn nicht sogar zu sagen oft überlastet.
> Ich würde bei Notebooks eher ein Programm für gut befinden, das alle Volt-Einstellungen aller Komponenten senken kann.



Sehe ich genau so, Laptop und OC passt nicht zusammen.

Dass es NV einfach rauspatched ist irgendwie Banane aber ok wenn Sie meinen.
Mich juckts nicht wirklich, beim Desktop würde es mich mehr ärgern.


----------



## fxler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Immer diese Leute die,  die selben Features wie bei ECHTEN PCs von Notebooks erwarten...


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Welcher Treiber ist der letzte (und somit aktuellste), den ich für meine GT 540M nehmen kann, der noch die OC-Funktion bietet?
> Das bringt bei der GPU nämlich einiges und das möchte ich nicht verschenken...



Mit den 500er Version wirst Du aktuell sicher noch keine Probleme haben. Geht vorallem um die 900er. Da gehen alle Treiber bis vor dem 347.09.



fxler schrieb:


> Immer diese Leute die,  die selben Features wie bei ECHTEN PCs von Notebooks erwarten...



Ist ja nicht so dass hier etwas gefordert wird, was noch nie da war. Wie bei den ECHTEN PCs war das Feature bis vor kurzem drin.



shadie schrieb:


> Dass es NV einfach rauspatched ist irgendwie Banane aber ok wenn Sie meinen.
> Mich juckts nicht wirklich, beim Desktop würde es mich mehr ärgern.



Bring die Kollegen bei nVidia bloß nicht auf dumme Gedanken 

Grüße

phila


----------



## Alex555 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Bljad schrieb:


> Ach dazu können sie sich äußern aber zur 970 nicht?
> NVIDIA soll einfach die Backen halten, lächerlicher Haufen.



Ich glaube Nvidia nähert sich erstmal den Problemen, wo die Kacke weniger am Dampfen ist 
Notebook OC ist eine Sache, die für 3/4 uninteressant ist (weil das NB nicht vom User zum Spielen benutzt wird, weil das Kühlsystem kein OC hergibt, weil sie Angst haben, etwas kaputt zu machen).
Und das restliche 1/4 von High End Notebook GPU usern ist mit sicherheit in Zahlen deutlich den 970 Kunden unterlegen  
Den Notebooktreiber nicht mehr zu aktualisieren ist auf Dauer nur leider auch keine Lösung, denn Spiele in Zukunft werden deutlich von einem neueren Treiber profitieren bzw. solchen erfordern.
Nvidia hat derzeit so einen Dusel, dass es im Notebook Bereich keine Konkurrenz gibt (bis auf die R9 M295X, die jedoch nur exklusiv bei wenigen Notebooks verbaut wird, die restlichen Chips sind mittlerweile angestaubt) und im Desktop Bereich braucht AMD zu lange für die R9 3xx Reihe. 
Ich werde mir jedoch 2 mal überlegen, ob ich mir eine Nvidia GPU kaufen würde. Die 970 Sache, G-Sync Monitore, jetzt das übertakten gestrichen. 
Sorry, aber so eine Philosophie kann und werde ich nicht unterstützen. Behaltet euer Zeug, zum Glück bin ich nicht auf euch angewiesen (brauche kein CUDA, 3D Vision, Phsyx).


----------



## moe (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ich find diese Entscheidung schon alleine deshalb nicht gut, weil mit OC sowieso immer die Gewährleisung flöten geht, heißt also, alles, was über Standardtakt hinausläuft geschieht eh auf eigenes Risiko. Bei denjenigen (wenigen), die NB-OC betreiben, kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass sie wissen, was sie tun, und sich der Risiken bewusst sind.

Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch früher oder später für den Desktopbereich vorgesehen ist, der erste Schritt ist damit mal getan. Wäre echt ein dicker Schuss ins eigene Bein, wenn sie OC bei Desktop-GPUs auch noch streichen würden, zumal Gamer mMn die Hauptabnehmer für Desktopgrafiklösungen darstellen.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Wie schon weiter Oben erwähnt, denke ich auch das man Notebook Grafiklösungen nicht unbedingt übertakten sollte. Allerdings bin ich auch jemand der seine Geräte pflegt und möchte das sie lange halten 😁


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür was man verschenkt wenn man seine mobile GPU nicht übertaktet: NVIDIA Disables GeForce GTX 900M Mobile GPU Overclocking with Driver Update | TechPowerUp Forums bzw. der Grund dafür weshalb nVidia nicht will, dass man mobile Grafikkarten nicht übertakten kann.

Grüße

phila


----------



## alfalfa (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Mit den 500er Version wirst Du aktuell sicher noch keine Probleme haben. Geht vorallem um die 900er. Da gehen alle Treiber bis vor dem 347.09.



Oh, gut zu wissen, danke!

Was NV mit den Maxwellkarten (sowohl Desktop als auch mobile) abzieht, finde ich einfach nur noch zum 

Es soll jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er übertakten will oder nicht.
Wenn die Kühlung des Notebooks dafür geeignet ist, spricht auch nichts dagegen. Wir leben in einer anderen Zeit als damals, wo Leute für Aldi Notebooks morgens vorm Laden standen und es immer hieß "übertakten beim Laptop ist zu gefährlich, wird viel zu heiß".
Die Hersteller schlafen auch nicht und mittlerweile gibt es Dinge wie Heatpipes, ausgeklügelte Luftführung und energieeffiziente CPU's und GPU's! Gerade Maxwell ist dahingehend ja ziemlich gut gelungen und das sollte man mit OC auch ausnutzen dürfen, aber genau das gefällt NV ja nicht!


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

OC in Notebooks war eher damals ein Problem als heute... Heute werden die Komponenten immer effizienter und die Kühlsysteme ausgefeilter. 
Selbst in meinem von den Ausmaßen her eher popligem GE40 kann ich die 760M ohne Hitzeprobleme (hab sogar das Temperaturtarget von 95° auf 85° gesenkt...) auf +135MHz stellen, das sind bei normalen 718MHz Boost-Takt schon mal lockere 17% mehr Takt...

Finde die Aktion daher etwas schwach von NVidia - das Problem ist, dass sie es sich leisten können... Während AMD-GPUs im Desktop noch recht gut aufgestellt sind, sind die im Notebook eher... naja.


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ja, Notebook OC ist (war...?) durchaus eine interessante Option. Natürlich nicht in allen Notebooks aber manche Notebooks besitzen ja durchaus etwas großzügiger gestaltete Kühlsysteme als andere insbesondere wenn man bereit ist mit einer größeren Lautstärke zu leben.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Naja, also Notebooks übertakte selbst ich nicht. Ich habe zufällig selber ein GE60 ...   die Kühlung ist viel zu unterdimensioniert.  Die CPU alleine kommt bei 4 fordernden Prozessen schon auf 100°C,  und dabei ist die Grafikkarte abgeschaltet.  Wenn die auch noch läuft, ist der Kühler absolut überfordert.  

Ohne Modifikation der Kühlung ist da nichts zu machen.   Und danach kommt dann wieder das Problem der Stromversorgung, meiner frisst im Benchmark schon mit Werkseinstellungen mehr Strom als das Netzteil liefern kann und futtert zusätzlich(!)  seinen Akku leer. Wie es bei dem Design dann bei den Spannungswandlern aussieht, kann man nur raten ...   aber vermutlich nicht allzu gut.

Wie soll man da noch übertakten?   Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass so gut wie jedes Notebook ein sehr eingeschränktes BIOS hat.   
Die einzigen relevanten Modelle, die mir einfallen, wäre die GT70  Serie von MSI oder die Alienwares von Dell.  Mit ihren 5 KG  meterhohen Gehäusen ...    Aber da ist man dann in jeder Hinsicht mit einem normalen PC besser beraten.


Trotzdem,  nvidia sammelt in letzter Zeit nicht unbedingt Sympathiepunkte. Das Quartal in dem AMD die 300er Serie rausbringt wird für sie sehr sehr düster aussehen ...


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ich dachte schon ich lieg mit 91° bei prime95-Last hoch. 

Gut, mein NT liefert nur 90W und laut Notebookcheck soll es schon bei prime95 + FurMark-Last bei 102W aufgenommener Leistung liegen, jedoch habe ich vorhin entspannt einige Runden BF gespielt und es hat nicht geknallt/wurde nicht extrem heiß (ist auch von Delta und bleibt so oder so schon kühler als die Netzteile meiner vergangenen Notebooks, die teilweise so heiß wurden dass man sich dran verbrennen konnte).  Denke solange das NT net zu knapp gewählt ist sollte das passen. Notfalls müsste man sich halt beim Hersteller ein stärkeres Netzteil bestellen (oder man findet irgendwo ein gutes, die Notebook Power-Netzteile von bq! gibts nur bis 90W.... ).

Bei Notebooks die fast schon zum OC gedacht sind sind die Netzteile meist eh ziemlich groß gewählt.

Was das BIOS angeht, ich denke bei der aktuellen Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikeinheiten ist die CPU solange es ein i7-QuadCore ist kein Problem, selbst mein 4702MQ (37W-Modell, die "normalen" haben 47W) taktet (mindestens) mit 2,6GHz im Turbo, die normalen schaffen dann schon ihre 2,9GHz, je nach Kühlsystem.

Gibt ja auch CPUs wie die Core i7 4940MX, die sogar einen freien Multiplikator haben. Entsprechende Notebooks sollten die Option eigentlich auch bieten.

Was die Spannungswandler angeht, das ist auch so eine Sache der ich mit Skepsis gegenüber stehe.


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

ist mir relativ egal, passt aber ins miese bild, was nvidia derzeit abliefert


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch CPUs wie die Core i7 4940MX, die sogar einen freien Multiplikator haben. Entsprechende Notebooks sollten die Option eigentlich auch bieten.



Das würde ich sogar für eine gängige Möglichkeit halten. Genau wie Intel könnte nVidia gewisse Modelle mit ab Werk offenem vBios zum Übertakten anbieten (und dafür dann einen entsprechenden Pres verlangen).

Grüße

phila


----------



## Abductee (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch CPUs wie die Core i7 4940MX, die sogar einen freien Multiplikator haben. Entsprechende Notebooks sollten die Option eigentlich auch bieten.



Ich hab noch kein Notebook mit Z-Chipset gesehen. Weder Alienware, Schenker, etc. hat irgendwas in der Richtung im Programm.
Das größte was ich bisher gesehen hab sind die Workstation-Laptops vom Schenker mit Desktop-CPU`s.
Selbst die guten Notebooks mit H lassen nicht mal eine Manipulation innerhalb des Turbos zu (außer Modbios).


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab noch kein Notebook mit Z-Chipset gesehen. Weder Alienware, Schenker, etc. hat irgendwas in der Richtung im Programm.
> Das größte was ich bisher gesehen hab sind die Workstation-Laptops vom Schenker mit Desktop-CPU`s.
> Selbst die guten Notebooks mit H lassen nicht mal eine Manipulation innerhalb des Turbos zu (außer Modbios).



Ich auch nicht aber unter den nun geschaffenen Umständen und der Nachfrage durch eine kleine aber ernstzunehmende Gruppe wäre das eine kommende Geschäftsoption (ohne dass ich das gutheiße) aber Intel läßt scih die Modelle mit freiem Multiplikator auch teuer bezahlen.

Grüße

phila


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Naja, ich kann bei meinem Laptop mit Intel XTU den Multi von 32x bei 4 Kernen auf 36x setzen. Zusammen mit ein bisschen Undervolting ist der Prozessor dann auch kaum wärmer (Naja, heißer trifft's hier besser.  ). Nur wirklich lohnen tut's sich eigentlich nicht.... Theoretisch kann man aber momentan aus einem HQ/QM 4700 durch undervolting und niedrigerer Taktung einen 4702 machen, oder mit Übertacktung ein 4800 / 4900.


----------



## Schinken (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



moe schrieb:


> Ich find diese Entscheidung schon alleine deshalb nicht gut, weil mit OC sowieso immer die Gewährleisung flöten geht, heißt also, alles, was über Standardtakt hinausläuft geschieht eh auf eigenes Risiko. Bei denjenigen (wenigen), die NB-OC betreiben, kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass sie wissen, was sie tun, und sich der Risiken bewusst sind.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch früher oder später für den Desktopbereich vorgesehen ist, der erste Schritt ist damit mal getan. Wäre echt ein dicker Schuss ins eigene Bein, wenn sie OC bei Desktop-GPUs auch noch streichen würden, zumal Gamer mMn die Hauptabnehmer für Desktopgrafiklösungen darstellen.



Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Die ganze Benchgemeinde ist inzwischen doch schon verdammt riesif und vorallem wortgewaltig. Ohne OC Potenzial für die Desktop GPUs müsste NV den Titel ..schnellste Graffikkarte am Markt'' quasi für immer streichen, weil ein übertaktetes AMD Modell diesen Platz immer belegen würde. Nene, das wäre schlicht eins der wenigen Felder wo sich alle Gamer, Bencher, LetsPlayer und Tester einig wären, und niemand will die Wut einer geschlossenen Zielgruppe auf sich ziehen . Wenn nur AMD Fans sauer sind aber Nvidia -Anhänger (mit Murren) die Unternehmenspolitik verteidigen kann man ne Menge machen, solche inszenierten Streitigkeiten dienen ja der Kundenbindung. Aber kein OC für Desktop-Gpus? Das wär doch ein Killerargument für AMD. Selbst gegenüber Fanboys, denn auch die gucken irgendwann auf P/L.


----------



## max86gt (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

 Also nach den letzten erreignissen will ich keine Nvidia Karte oder Notebook mehr haben und das obwohl ich mal gerne Nvidia Karten gekauft hatte


----------



## freieswort (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



BertB schrieb:


> ist mir relativ egal, passt aber ins miese bild, was nvidia derzeit abliefert



in das *miese bild*, welches miese bild, dir ist aber schon klar das es schon seit langer zeit so ist bzg oc bei notebooks, und es ist in der langen zeit kein shitstorm ausgebrochen, da es sowieso nur die wenigsten interessiert hat, aber jetzt kommst du und musst auf denjenigen darauf schlagen der schon am boden ist mit einem komplett anderen thema, super, ich möchte dich nicht in der realität begegnen

setz deine farbige brille ab, und kneif deinen hintern zusammen das nicht so viel müll raus kommt

dieser beitrag bezieht sich auf alle die dermaßen geschrieben haben, die nachplappern und wie gänse in einer reihe gehen wollen


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



freieswort schrieb:


> in das *miese bild*, welches miese bild, dir ist aber schon klar das es schon seit langer zeit so ist bzg oc bei notebooks, und es ist in der langen zeit kein shitstorm ausgebrochen, da es sowieso nur die wenigsten interessiert hat, aber jetzt kommst du und musst auf denjenigen darauf schlagen der schon am boden ist mit einem komplett anderen thema, super, ich möchte dich nicht in der realität begegnen
> 
> setz deine farbige brille ab, und kneif deinen hintern zusammen das nicht so viel müll raus kommt
> 
> dieser beitrag bezieht sich auf alle die dermaßen geschrieben haben, die nachplappern und wie gänse in einer reihe gehen wollen



Ein Gedanke zu Deiner Signatur: Damit man das Freie Wort (das Dir so wichtig scheint) auch verstehen kann ist manchmal eine Prise Groß- und Kleinscheibung nicht schlecht.

Zum Rest Deines Textes: Mir ist gar nicht klar geworden, was Du meinst. Was ist schon *seit langer zeit so ist bzg oc bei notebooks*?

Falls Du meinst, dass man Notebooks schon seit langer Zeit nicht übertakten kann, muß ich Dich (aus einem deiner vergangenen Posts) zitieren:



freieswort schrieb:


> ich glaube du bist die letzten jahre auf einer insel gestrandet gewesen, wo nachrichten als voodoo angesehen werden...



Als Beleg: Schau einfach mal im Notebook Subforum von TechInferno vorbei. Dort kannst Du Dir ein Bild davon machen wer seit wann welche Notebooks mit welchem Erfolg übertaktet und seit wann dies durch einen Treiber verhindert wird: General Notebook Discussions

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Für mich hat es sich gelohnt deine zurückliegenden Posts zu überfliegen. Außer Polemik finde ich da nicht viel.


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

habe keine farbige brille,

bin selbst gtx 970 kunde und daher mit der politik von nvidia aktuell sehr unzufrieden,

dass die "am boden liegen" kann ich nicht sehen,
rekordgewinne haben sie gerade erst vermeldet
könnten aber nen dämpfer vertragen,
hoffe sie werden massiv verklagt wegen wettbewerbsverzerrung (in der 970 sache)

@ topic: denen gehts nur drum, dass diverse läppi karten sich nur im takt unterscheiden (und preis), und versierte user das wissen könnten,
den paar prozent leuten, die überhaupt in erwägung ziehen, einen laptop zu übertakten, dies jetzt per kontroletti maßnahme zu verwehren,
verstärkt in meinen augen das "miese bild" was ich derzeit aus zugegeben anderen gründen von den grünen habe
-> reine geldgier

dir will ich auch nicht begegnen, 
gleich persönlich werden, wegen ner meineung zu ner firma, die sich in der gtx970 sache offensichtlich beschissen verhalten hat,
wer hat hier wohl ne farbige brille, weil ich anscheinend seine heilige kuh attakiert habe? (könnte man jedenfalls meinen, keine ahnung, warum du dich sonst so aufregst)

aber sich "freies wort" nennen, und dann keins ertragen können...

viel spaß noch in deinem reudigen wohnwagen

die kleinschreibung stört mich nicht


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7177400 schrieb:
			
		

> Übersetzt bitte wer die englischen Texte, Google Translate bringst irgendwie nicht, klingt wie von einem Ausländer übersetzt der bereits eine Woche im Land ist
> Und nein, nicht alle haben das englisch-DLC erworben



Ganz meine Meinung, denn das ist ein deutschsprachiges Forum und selbst die PCGH-Redakteure bemühen sich oft um eine Übersetzung diverser zitierter Originaltexte.

Wäre wohl auch so lustig, wenn ich russische Zitate in der kyrillischen Schriftform hier kommentarlos, oder nicht übersetzt, einfügen würde. 

Warum soll eine NB-Grafikkarte mit OC unnötig belastet werden? 
Solange es nur mit normalen Takt-OC gemacht wird (sofern die dafür notwendigen Funktionen überhaupt seitens NV zur Verfügung gestellt), geht's ja noch, doch mit Spannungs-OC ist schnell vorbei mit Lustig, denn den extra Krach, braucht man allgemein nicht. (kommt gut beim MSI .... Ghost) 

NV sollte die Nutzer liebe deutlich besser über diverse Funktionen, oder Eigenschaften zu den Notebook-Grafiktreibern informieren, denn dann wären nicht etliche der spieletauglichen Geforce 8xxxM und 9xxxM den angeblichen Frühtod gestorben. 
40% aller Reklamationen waren auf Grafikkartentreiber zurück zuführen die spezielle Eigenschaftsfunktionen zugänglich machten, die die GPU überhaupt nicht richtig verarbeiten konnten. 
NV's berühmte grüne/bunte Streifen sind/waren daher nicht unbedingt eine defekte GPU, oder ein Displaydefekt, denn die funktionierten plötzlich wieder ganz normal mit dem zum Notebookkauf installierten Treiber. 
Das entfernen des fragwürdigen "Experience", oder/und das verwenden von "PhysX"-bereinigten Treibern, erweckte viele zu neuem Leben.
Das die Treiber bei der Installation die Nutzbarkeit, zum Gebrauch der neuen Funktionen zur installierten Grafikkarte, nicht selbst erkennen , halte ich für das größte Problem!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Februar 2015)

*Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Ist doch ganz klar, man will verhindern dass man ein Notebook mit 850 auf das Level einer 860 bringen kann, die teuren Modelle müssen schliesslich auch verkauft werden.
Finde ich persönlich sehr ärgerlich, die 850 war beispielsweise einfach nur eine niedriger getaktete 860, mit ein bisschen OC hat man die paar % locker wett gemacht.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar, man will verhindern dass man ein Notebook mit 970 auf das Level einer 980 bringen kann, die teuren Modelle müssen schliesslich auch verkauft werden.



Dieses Argument würde ja für alle Grafikkarten gelten, ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich. 

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Notebook-Hersteller nVidia zu dem Schritt zwingen. Denn ein übertaktetes Notebook, was überhitzt, geht als Rückläufer zum Notebookhersteller. Die testen ihre Geräte ja nun mit Standard-Takten und legen die Kühlung entsprechend aus. 

Ein Notebook hat nun mal nicht die Kühlreserven eines Desktops. Und bei einem Desktop ist auch der Anwender für eine entsprechende Kühlung selbst verantwortlich, bei einem Notebook wird sie vom Hersteller vorgegeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Seien wir mal ehrlich, die Hälfte aller Notebooks kann auch ohne OC nicht dauerhaft unter Volllast arbeiten.  Zumal man ja schon die Garantiesiegel brechen muss, um den Kühler zu reinigen ...    und wir alle wissen, dass der meist nur ein Jahr braucht um quasi nicht mehr zu funktionieren. 

Dickere Kühlung wäre die bessere Lösung, aber das will man ja nicht ... 


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Anteil der kaputtübertakteten Notebooks so groß ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dieses Argument würde ja für alle Grafikkarten gelten, ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich.



Nein, eben nicht.
Oder kannst du mir zwei Desktop-Grafikkarten (in der gleichen Generation) nennen die sich ausschließlich durch den Takt unterscheiden?

Im Notebooksegment hast du vereinzelt so Situationen wie eben mit der von mir aufgezählten 850/860, der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Taktung (um die 150MHz Unterschied).

Das Beispiel mit der 970/980 war meinerseits zugegebenermaßen auch etwas missverständlich formuliert.

@Topic, scheinbar kann man mittlerweile weder undervolten, noch den Takt senken, jegliche Einstellungen, durch beispielsweise den Afterburner, werden vom Treiber sofort zurückgesetzt!
Das macht die Sache für mich ärgerlicher und umso unverständlicher.


----------



## Alex555 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel dafür was man verschenkt wenn man seine mobile GPU nicht übertaktet: NVIDIA Disables GeForce GTX 900M Mobile GPU Overclocking with Driver Update | TechPowerUp Forums bzw. der Grund dafür weshalb nVidia nicht will, dass man mobile Grafikkarten nicht übertakten kann.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> phila



Wow, Maxwell mobile scheint ja echt übertaktbar bis zum geht nicht mehr zu sein  
Bei solchen Ergebnissen wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass Nvidia das OC verbietet! 
Die Enthusiasten werden dann also alle wahrscheinlich auf ein modifiziertes Vbios setzen, um alles aus der Karte kitzeln zu können.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Oder kannst du mir zwei Desktop-Grafikkarten (in der gleichen Generation) nennen die sich ausschließlich durch den Takt unterscheiden?



GTX 780 und GTX Titan Black zum Beispiel.

Oder GTX 560ti 448  und GTX 570 (beinahe). 

AMD HD 7450 und HD 7470   

AMD HD 7570 und HD7670.

AMD R5 235 und R5 235X.   

AMD R5 240 und R7 240.

AMD R7 270 und R7 270X.


Und das waren nur die jeweils letzten zwei Generationen ...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> GTX 780 und GTX Titan Black zum Beispiel.



Wüsste jetzt nicht wie du darauf kommst, dem ist aber definitiv nicht so.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oder GTX 560ti 448  und GTX 570 (beinahe).



Beinahe gilt nicht 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> AMD HD 7450 und HD 7470
> AMD HD 7570 und HD7670.
> AMD R5 235 und R5 235X.



Die Karten gab es nie für den Retail-Markt, sind alles OEM-Karten weshalb ich diese jetzt nicht dazuzählen würde.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> AMD R5 240 und R7 240.



Scheinbar gibt es auch hier marginale Unterschiede (unter anderem bei der Speicheranbindung).
Abgesehen davon ist die R5 240 auch wieder für den OEM-Markt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> AMD R7 270 und R7 270X.



Gut, das ist tatsächlich die einzige Karte die damit wohl übereinstimmt.
Allerdings gibt es zwischen den Karten auch praktisch keine, wenn überhaupt nur eine sehr geringe, Preisdifferenz weshalb ich die jetzt vernachlässigt habe.

Ich wollte auch nicht sagen dass so etwas im Dekstopsegment gar nicht vorkommt, allerdings ist das im Notebooksegment deutlich häufiger der Fall , auch die Preisdifferenz zwischen einer 850 und 860 ist erheblich höher als die zwischen 270 und 270X.


----------



## Cuddleman (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich, die Hälfte aller Notebooks kann auch ohne OC nicht dauerhaft unter Volllast arbeiten.  Zumal man ja schon die Garantiesiegel brechen muss, um den Kühler zu reinigen ...    und wir alle wissen, dass der meist nur ein Jahr braucht um quasi nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
> 
> Dickere Kühlung wäre die bessere Lösung, aber das will man ja nicht ...
> 
> ...



Der Trend geht schon zu immer dünneren NB's, doch der ganze Kram der an Hardware hinein muß schrumpft auch immer mehr.
In einigen Jahren wird die Kühlung nicht mehr so dick ausfallen müßen, denn dann sitzt die Kühlung als komplettes Panel in der gesamten länge vor dem Display und kann ganz normale 40mm-60mmAxiallüfter verwenden, denen etwa wie dem Pallas der Kühler draufgeschraubt ist, zumindest für sehr potente NB's. 
Die erreichbaren 2,5 bis 3,5 cm NB-Dicken, benötigen dadurch nur etwa 1,0-1,5 cm dicken Lüftern und einem eben so dicken Kühlkörper mit seitlich durchgehenden Heatpipes.
Das Konzept würde heute schon mehr Potenzial erzeugen als jedes Supernotebook von Alienware u.a. und vor allem wesentlich leiser da auch deutlich mehr Kühlfläche genutzt wird.  
Für die Mid- und Low-Budget-NB's braucht's bei der weiteren Schrumpfung kaum noch stark aktive Kühlung, denn ab einem bestimmten Punkt nutzt man die sehr schnellen CPU's gar nicht mehr richtig aus und Grafikpracht schaffen mittlerweile auch die IGP ausreichend und sparsam. 
Man siehe die aktuelle 4600 von Intel. 
Es zeichnet sich für mich in diesem Bereich, auf lange Sicht eine Stagnation zu Gunsten der Ausdauer ab.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, Laptop OC?  Was bringt das bei nem wo die CPU eh nicht so stark wie auf nem Desktop sein kann.



OC nicht, aber mit UV kannst du gut Laufzeit aus dem Akku rausholen.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Nun - wie schon gesagt - OC ist Ansichtssache!

Ich für mein Teil bin froh, dass man den Driverlock umgehen kann, wenn man die gewünschten Werte direkt ins vBios schreibt!

Auf diese Weise kann man die neuen Treiber doch nutzen... Wenn auch mit einem "leichten Umweg":

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Grüße

phila


----------



## SaftSpalte (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

interessante diskussion  . mal ein thema das ich von anfang an durchgelesen habe


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Unglaublich was aus dem PCGH-Forum geworden ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Hab mal den Freunden von "Notebooks sind alleine schon wegen der Kühlung für OC ungeeignet" was im Anhang hinterlassen. 
Der taktet normalerweise nur bis 2,9GHz auf allen Kernen - im absoluten Idealfall.  Hab den Test aber grad erst gestartet, ich poste da in 20Minuten nochmal was hinterher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind übrigens bei den Offset-Werten Auslesefehler... Die Temperaturen sind zwar auf den zwei Kernen recht grenzwertig, da müsste ich nur einfach mal neue WLP nehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Zumindest *ich* habe nicht gesagt, dass Notebooks für OC generell ungeeignet sind, sondern dass die Notebook-Hersteller damit ein Problem haben, wenn ihre Geräte übertaktet werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hab mal den Freunden von "Notebooks sind alleine schon wegen der Kühlung für OC ungeeignet" was im Anhang hinterlassen.
> Der taktet normalerweise nur bis 2,9GHz auf allen Kernen - im absoluten Idealfall.  Hab den Test aber grad erst gestartet, ich poste da in 20Minuten nochmal was hinterher...
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das liegt aber auch nur daran dass er ab Werk eher langsam ist.  Bei den schnelleren Modellen ist die Luft zur Grenze entsprechend dünn.
Und ganz ehrlich, für 10% muss man auch irgendwie nicht anfangen ...


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*

Na, das Ding lief bei mir im Notebook nach längerer Last nur mit 2,4GHz, da sind die +700MHz trotz besserer Temperaturen dann doch schon ganz ordentlich. 
Das Mittel womit ich das erreicht habe gibt es aber auch nicht offiziell. 

Die größeren i7-Modelle takten zwar etwas schneller, haben dafür aber auch eine höhere TDP - die entsprechenden Notebooks dürften dann ja auch eine bessere Spannungsversorgung haben, wodurch man dann auch gefahrlos höhere Strombegrenzungswerte nutzen kann (die 3,1GHz erreiche ich mit 63A)...

Ich streite aber nicht ab, dass man bei Notebook-OC ganz genau wissen sollte was man tut, denn wenn man was kaputt macht ist da nichts mit eben mal so das Mainboard tauschen.


----------



## omgfck12 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Na, das Ding lief bei mir im Notebook nach längerer Last nur mit 2,4GHz, da sind die +700MHz trotz besserer Temperaturen dann doch schon ganz ordentlich.
> Das Mittel womit ich das erreicht habe gibt es aber auch nicht offiziell.
> 
> Die größeren i7-Modelle takten zwar etwas schneller, haben dafür aber auch eine höhere TDP - die entsprechenden Notebooks dürften dann ja auch eine bessere Spannungsversorgung haben, wodurch man dann auch gefahrlos höhere Strombegrenzungswerte nutzen kann (die 3,1GHz erreiche ich mit 63A)...
> ...




Habe im Prinzip das gleiche Notebook wie du, nur als Barebone mit i7-4700 MQ. Nach 20 Minuten Battlefield 4 throttelt sich der Prozessor runter auf 3 Ghz von 3.2 Ghz weil er im Temperaturlimit von 95 °C hängt. Selbst neue WLP hilft da nicht. Und 100 mV undervoltet ist er auch schon. Für einen 4702 reicht die Kühlung wohl noch aus, wie man bei dir sieht, aber der 4700 hat halt nochmal 10 Watt mehr TDP und somit wirds echt eng.

Allerdings fällt meiner nie auf seinen Baseclock zurück wie bei dir. Wäre interessant, ob MSI bei den Barebones weniger Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit legt und Sie deshalb weniger drosselt? 

Aber bei CPU lastigen Anwendungen wie CAD profitiert man dann doch wieder vom extra Schmalz der CPU. Kurzes OT: Hast du ein Cooling Pad für deinen Laptop schonmal ausprbiert? Hat es was gebracht?


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nie wieder OC für Notebooks? nVidia Mitarbeiter mit erregendem Statement*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Unglaublich was aus dem PCGH-Forum geworden ist.



Das bedeutet was genau? Das es in der "guten alten Zeit" mehr so zielführende Beiträge wie Deinen gab?

@topic: Ich denke es ist klar, das sich bei Weitem nicht jedes Notebook fürs Overclocking eignet. Kühlung und Netzteil sollten schon passen.

per Biosmod komme ich nun aber auf 1278 mhz Boost, der Dank guter Kühlung (nie über 78 Grad) fast durchgehend so gehalten werden kann.

Diese - im Mittel - 15% Mehleistung nehme ich gerne mit.

Grüße

phila


----------

